

Why Smart People are Particularly Vulnerable to Propaganda - SoftwarePatent
http://brooklynoptimist.com/2012/11/14/why-smart-people-are-particularly-vulnerable-to-right-wing-propaganda/

======
pedalpete
This post doesn't really say anything about why 'Smart People are Particularly
Vulnerable to Propaganda'. It alludes to Fox news using brainwashing
techniques and theoretically shady use of 'experts' to alter a persons
beliefs.

Many 'documentaries' (left and right) use brainwashing techniques with
different levels of success. Look at Zeitgeist as an example. They use a
process similar to how the Koreans brainwashed American POWs in the late
1950s.

This article doesn't expand on that, and just targets Fox (though a well
deserved target I believe, I don't get Fox here in Australia) and right-wing
conservatives, who at this point are a fairly easy target I think.

